# What Colour Are Your Underpants



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't really care. I just wondered how many more views and / or replies this would get as opposed to my more serious threads.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

nightrain said:


> What underpants? :um


Darn you beat me to the answer... :no


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I'm grateful for a 'lite' thread. Mine's black. Except for where there are holes..


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Orange Stripes!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

blue


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nightrain said:


> What underpants? :um


so that's ultraviolet then?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Purple! But I had to think really hard about it...how embarrassing!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

^^She only asked for the color. Not that I'm complaining about the detail, though^^

I vote blue.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Purple.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I am wearing pink panties. *rawr*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ c'mon. I know there's a feller out there who's doing the same. Go on, who are you?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Grey!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok colours just aren't enough. We need a description of state. 'in tatters', 'barely there', 'like wrapping a seal pup around your pelvis' etc.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree. "barely retaining the properties of a solid...."


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"elastic is completely shot" .....


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, I'll play, mine are white with red hearts and diamonds, and back clubs and spades... they are silk and cover the essentials.... is that enough detail?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Hot pink thong


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I _knew_ it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tighty whiteys all the way!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Futures said:


> Hot pink thong


SASsy! :evil


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Leopard print, of course!!!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok, I'll play :boogie

Now this is really impressive ,I have more than 1 colour! I have grey, black and a kind of grey/black/brown colour (not wearing all at once though). Same style as they're comfy.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Brand new rich maroon hipsters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn ya made me look! 

Dark Blue. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*only* 183 views??


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Baha. Pink and black. It has a heart on it too.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Black.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

yellow with Michael jackson on the back. No joke.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> yellow with Michael jackson on the back. No joke.


80s Michael or 90s+ Michael? This is important.

Also, grey boxers.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Spiderman tightey whiteys.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Purple with little white polka dots.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't tell in this light.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

oh my, n/c


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Grey/black


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

grey


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't afford underpants. thanks a lot people.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i go commando and zippers are my mortal enemies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tutliputli said:


>


 These are DEFINITELY SASsy! :evil


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

these ones


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh...blue-green...I think.
I don't pay attention to the color, I just grab the one at the top of the clean pile. It's dark in here, I can't see the color.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Black and grey stripes.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Genelle said:


> these ones


 OOO, Oh my! *fans self*


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

White

....Now yellow

....Now yellow and brown......

......and red


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

Dark blue Hanes boxers. One of the few that actually fit. Now I just need to look sexy in them and I'll feel confident to post a picture.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

DreamyDove said:


> White
> 
> ....Now yellow
> 
> ...


I'm so immature,lol.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Technicolor dreamknickers.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well,any mention of undies sure gets everybody going!!
Red-happy now??


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know, they're like a creamy colour. I have a picture but you'd all get nosebleeds.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What underpants :tiptoe


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

red crotchless


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ edible?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *tutliputli*
> _
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, I never would have guessed from your photos


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sheez. that's like a theatre curtain. but at least they're clean.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

salmon - the color lol...:roll (no fish jokes lol)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> WOW, I never would have guessed from your photos





leonardess said:


> sheez. that's like a theatre curtain. but at least they're clean.


I just googled 'granny pants' and copied and pasted the most ridiculous picture I could find :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ suuuuure you did


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ suuuuure you did


:teeth

I can't lie to you. I also have them in pink.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I see you also have a professional undie wrangler. and a fine job he's doing too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> ^ edible?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I would have been delighted to have those as a snack in that situation. Kind of like camping.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

white with blue flowers on it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey! me too!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

All these people sitting around nearly naked at the computer... hmmmm....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, like you aren't


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ya got me --- ok,:yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> salmon - the color lol...:roll (no fish jokes lol)


^ made me laugh :b


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

tan, yeah!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you people. you underpants people Ilove you. my faith in humanity is completely restore.d.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

Purple


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


lol, best series ever


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

hickorysmoked said:


> lol, best series ever


Would make a great Halloween costume, too.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

The gnomes stole my underpants.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, got some undies at the local thrift shop. Finally. They're....multi-colored.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> They're....multi-colored.


before or after you bought and wore them ? :|


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Rainbow stripes :b


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Purple with green and pink polka dots


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

this entire thread is worthless without pics


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

nubly said:


> this entire thread is worthless without pics


:lol


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

blue plaid boxers, oh yes :yes :yes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ now THAT is sexy lol...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nightrain said:


> What underpants? :um


Exactly. The original question assumes facts not in evidence.

I haven't worn underwear in the last 27 years. When some folks here that they insist that underwear is vital. Yet, oddly, this "vital" item has over my lifetime become so small as to consist of less material than a pirate's eye patch, at least for women. With the tiny thongs some women wear, I must wonder what's the point of wearing anything at all, since it's basically nothing anyhow.:stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Exactly. The original question assumes facts not in evidence.
> 
> I haven't worn underwear in the last 27 years. When some folks here that they insist that underwear is vital. Yet, oddly, this "vital" item has over my lifetime become so small as to consist of less material than a pirate's eye patch, at least for women. With the tiny thongs some women wear, I must wonder what's the point of wearing anything at all, since it's basically nothing anyhow.:stu


Women need to wear underwear because some women have discharge. Not sure what its called.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sda0 said:


> 80s Michael or 90s+ Michael? This is important.
> 
> Also, grey boxers.


80's haha!


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Today...classic black.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

presently I am not wearing any as I got soaked on the walk home, so have changed into my executive loungewear (skanky old sweats).


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm rocking plaid


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually I've just been informed by my 18 year old niece that it is now becoming popular for girls to NOT wear underwear because supposedly aside from not having to worry about VPL that the tv program 'The Doctors' (I've never watched it) said that it is healthier to NOT wear underwear because it causes yeast infections. ?????? not a clue...


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

neon/highlighter green


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Grey boyshorts.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Blue with green trim.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

stars said:


> before or after you bought and wore them ? :|


tmi


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Xuaraus said:


> Today...classic black.


Do you have particular colors for particular days or do you just go wild and pick panties at random like a lottery?:lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

leonardess said:


> presently I am not wearing any as *I got soaked* on the walk home...


I assume I'm not the only one who sees the unintended sexual innuendo in that.:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> Actually I've just been informed by my 18 year old niece that it is now becoming popular for girls to NOT wear underwear because supposedly aside from not having to worry about VPL that the tv program 'The Doctors' (I've never watched it) said that it is healthier to NOT wear underwear because it causes yeast infections. ?????? not a clue...


that is a myth. I have a yeast intolerance (not allergy, an intolerance), so no one is more prone to that than I. my underwear does not cause a problem. Tell her all that is needed is cotton. It's the yeast ingested itself which causes a problem. That, and tight clothing. NOT the underwear.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I assume I'm not the only one who sees the unintended sexual innuendo in that.:lol


I always wonder if anyone is going to pick up on the innuendo dotted throughout my posts. Well done!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> that is a myth. I have a yeast intolerance (not allergy, an intolerance), so no one is more prone to that than I. my underwear does not cause a problem. Tell her all that is needed is cotton. It's the yeast ingested itself which causes a problem. That, and tight clothing. NOT the underwear.


Ha... that is exactly what I told her... she said and I quote, "But it was ON the Doctors!".... lol..... I said - well, ok then, must be true... kinda like if Dr Phil says it right :-S

What can I say - she's 18... let her live in her little world while it lasts.

Life is too short to argue with kids over things that really don't matter.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> Ha... that is exactly what I told her... she said and I quote, "But it was ON the Doctors!".... lol..... I said - well, ok then, must be true... kinda like if Dr Phil says it right :-S
> 
> What can I say - she's 18... let her live in her little world while it lasts.
> 
> Life is too short to argue with kids over things that really don't matter.


good point. YOu're a good mom.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> good point. YOu're a good mom.


I try, but actually she is my great niece. I let her move in with me because she turned 18 but still is in the 11th grade and she wanted to go to a high school by me and it is in a different county. I told her I wouldn't lie but if she lived with me I would fill out the paperwork.

She's a good kid. I taught her how to make broccoli, Chicken Rigatoni Alfredo tonight - we had fun.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ lovely!

I myself have changed into my everyday underwear:










comfy, but the wool scratches a bit..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

joop red plaid boxers


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

pink, white and gray checked patterned one and it has little bows on it too


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Black boxers.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

today mine are, of course, made of steel.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

STAINLESS steel.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electronic underpants can send text messages :roll :lol
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/03/26/electronic-underpants-send-text-messages/?test=latestnews


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> ^ lovely!
> 
> I myself have changed into my everyday underwear:
> 
> ...


TOTALLY SASsy!


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Black


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pink with Tinkerbell!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Black...not very creative I guess


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Tinfoil, homemade by my mother


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

^do they have your name on them


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have the apartment to myself this weekend, so I'm laying around in my underwear.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My first 'boyfriend' used to tease me because I had these underwear with the days of the week on them... I'd get drunk and show up wearing the wrong day.... 20 years later he would still tease me about that.

Ahhhh ... the good ole days.... j/k


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Pink thong here, wait no awwwwww


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who wants to bet that Dub16 is wearing underpants that have all the colours of the Irish flag?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

light pink, still retaining the poperties of a solid so far


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

blue, yellow and white. It has a bunch of corona bottles on it.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Pink and red lace.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*checks* white/dark blue/black/gray (boxers).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Navy with light blue stripes.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, red and white stripes. I realized I'm wearing a blue shirt too...geez


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Black with purple lips lol


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

Well they are white, with blue bits. But the best bit is, they have lot sof picturees of cartoon robots on them, retarded I know. 

And i am also just in my pants, how did you know? GET OUTA MA WALLS :um:um:um:um:um:um:um


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

White


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

pink thong


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tighty whities. Always have worn these, always will. Except when I go to bed, then it's commando:wink


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> Tighty whities. Always have worn these, always will. Except when I go to bed, then it's commando:wink




:banana


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Is rocketship a color?


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

big ol green granny panties..lmao


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

um not wearing any..XP


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

black.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue with green stripes.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Black


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Pink. They even match my super duper sports bra!!!

(My mum thought it to be very important that my exercise clothes match. Because the most important thing is looking cute while you sweat your fat *** off, remember that!)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Unless you're working out in your underwear, I wouldn't have thought people would notice them matching...lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The bottom part is actually unrelated. But my pants match too. And I really wanted people to sit there and I think I run in my underwear.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Pink and black polka dots


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Black.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

White with a bunch of black and pink peace signs.
I find it kind of funny that I actually checked so I could reply hah.


----------



## Its Not Me Its You (Dec 30, 2010)

Black


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Just white, i'm not a fan of colored undies and bleach cleans much better.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ sounds like you need asbestos underwear, mate. Or a hazmat suit!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Green with a Happy Bunny logo


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Some weird orange and beige flowery combo. It is not cool at all. But it came in a three pack and they hid it in the middle between the pretty pairs. Damn you Hudsons Bay Company.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Black with white polka dots.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

White with pink and purple flowers.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheetah print.


----------



## ont6 (Nov 1, 2010)

floral


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Light blue.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

What a strange question! Not gonna answer it myself, but I know a certain someone who's panties are Blue... *chuckle*


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

blackity blackster black


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

A really dark navy. I thought they were black this morning when I put them on to match my black pants.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tan. With apple trees.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Tan. With apple trees.


Cute.  
Mine are black and white checkered.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

red with little stars all over


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Red with brown racing stripe.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^ cripes. someone's been sniffing underwear again. 

meanwhile, it's good to see this thread picking up again. what I'd really like to see is someone with the username of skidmark post here.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

white with red stripes atm


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Grey with Blue stripes, I bought them because I would one day like to own a muscle car this colour.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark Blue boxers


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

pink with black bow prints over them


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Georgina 22 said:


> pink with black bow prints over them


Same.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Black with white polka dots.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

White.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> White.


Why did ya wear those ones? When i was in yer bedroom last night I was lookin at those red ones you have. They're lovely. Ya shudda worn those instead.

:um :um


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Red with brown racing stripe.


:teeth

I thought this was "What colour are your eyes" :sus:b

White boxers


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, the ones I'm wearing now are kind of red, green, white. My other boxer shorts have lot of combinations as well.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Black boxers. And I can see a few of Kiirby's hairs on them


----------



## englishtown56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mainly white, with a little yellow, and brown mixed in.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

englishtown56 said:


> Mainly white, with a little yellow, and brown mixed in.


Sounds like you ordered the curry last night


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine are white and have reindeers on them


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

GREY! whoooopie


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

purple with flowers


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

If I'm wearing briefs, they are kind of an off-white, after years of washing them with non-whites (lol). I wear briefs until they disintegrate.

I have boxers of dark blue, light blue and red.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

mine have purple polka dots and they say Baby Phat on the front. Cant read the back anymore


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pink.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds yummy Laura, you should show me. x)
On a side note: Mine are red.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Mine are white and have reindeers on them


Finally!!!!!!!! i always wondered why Rudolph smells strange


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Sounds yummy Laura, you should show me. x)
> On a side note: Mine are red.


Later ;]


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Later ;]


Yeah? 
I'll show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Yeah?
> I'll show you mine if you show me yours


God will yee just rent a room? :b

Just kidding. Its nice that yee have become lovers. 

Sorry, I really shouldnt take pleasure in embarrassing folk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am wearing comfy flannel plaid boxers, but will switch to gray boxer briefs when I head out to go work out.

I have a question. Can you still wear sexy, novelty underwear bought by someone else once you've become single again? I have several pair that do nothing but sit in my drawer. I hate being wasteful, but it doesn't feel right to wear it as part of the regular rotation.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Grey


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

purple


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I rarely wear underwear... shhh... but I find it a lot more comfortable. I am wearing blue shorts with white dots at the moment. 

I wonder if there is one strange soul out there who would actually get off on reading everyone's responses.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

iuseings said:


> I wonder if there is one strange soul out there who would actually get off on reading everyone's responses.


:tiptoe


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why do you think I started this thead?



iuseings said:


> I rarely wear underwear... shhh... but I find it a lot more comfortable. I am wearing blue shorts with white dots at the moment.
> 
> I wonder if there is one strange soul out there who would actually get off on reading everyone's responses.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Black, if you must know.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Purple


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

black


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sort of a silver metallic colour, as is most chainmail.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Brown with a green waistband. Nothing sexier than the colours of raw sewage housing my frank and beans.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

.......thread lock watch?


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

PINK. lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Green


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm only wearing a shirt right now.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Purple spandex panties .


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

black with white lace trim


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, hey guys, I'm back. Still only a shirt.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Saekon said:


> Oh, hey guys, I'm back. Still only a shirt.


Seeking some attention now are we.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

leonardess said:


> .......thread lock watch?


I hope not. It was just an invitation for people to make light of my inferior underwear-buying abilities.

And yeah, navy blue now.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

they're white, with little cartoon dogs wearing reindeer ears.


----------



## bluebluesplayer (Jan 16, 2009)

black


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Black, lol. And I think a random topic like this could very well get more views than a more serious one.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

My underpants are turquoise and black with zombies on them. I think I win. xD


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

White with lil black flowers


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

gray


----------



## momosy (Feb 7, 2011)

pink and white


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

White with blue trim


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Same ones as b4 ...

Just jokin :hide


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Blue with a white waist band. This thread makes me want to buy more interesting underpants.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello Kitty pattern panties. lol..


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Orange and white Aussiebums!


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

deep pink


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

yellow silky sponage bob boxers .. sexy


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Black with white dots.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Black. Bought by friend's parents.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Red and hot pink. I was feeling a little Valentine's Day spirit today.


----------



## Tom1210 (Feb 9, 2011)

Black lmao


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

inviable .


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Black.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

green


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

(jin jones voice) frrreeeee BAAALLLIINNNN


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

White silky now .


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Super Mario boxer !


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^How many times do you change your underwear?! haha

Oh, guess the green was actually last night. I think. I don't know.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

light blue.


----------



## Serenwib (Feb 1, 2011)

Today I'm in my favourites - Black DKNY.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Black with 2 green stripes, would you like to see them??


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

White Calvin Klein boxer briefs Not me in the pic. Sorry. :teeth


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

White with black stripes (not black with white stripes, I don't think...I'm pretty sure it's white with black stripes).


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Invisible today


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Aqua with white strips


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the colour of knitted thorns.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Black as my soul. And my hoodie.


----------



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

lol dark purple.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pink with yellow and white daisies. A giant daisy covers the naughty bits. :lol

Made You READ! :lol
Navy blue.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well silver of course-Does aluminum foil even come in any other color?!?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Well silver of course-Does aluminum foil even come in any other color?!?


:um


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> pink with yellow and white daisies. A giant daisy covers the naughty bits. :lol
> 
> Made You READ! :lol
> Navy blue.


That's nothing, I just wear a leaf over mine.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Well silver of course-Does aluminum foil even come in any other color?!?


How you could make that stay on is beyond me!
But if you've got pointers, do share


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Milco said:


> How you could make that stay on is beyond me!
> But if you've got pointers, do share


Staples of course!-Or if you're the artsy-fartsy type you can get all "Martha Stewart" and use twine. Just make sure to leave enough to make your hat-You don't want them aliens reading your mind,do ya?? :no


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> pink with yellow and white daisies. A giant daisy covers the naughty bits. :lol
> 
> Made You READ! :lol
> Navy blue.


 Did a lil more then made us reed! What wonderful imagery ! :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Black as my soul. And my hoodie.


i read that last word as "boobie".


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Staples of course!-Or if you're the artsy-fartsy type you can get all "Martha Stewart" and use twine. Just make sure to leave enough to make your hat-You don't want them aliens reading your mind,do ya?? :no


hee hee


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> pink with yellow and white daisies. A giant daisy covers the naughty bits. :lol
> 
> Made You READ! :lol
> Navy blue.


by giant daisy he means like 1.5cm


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> That's nothing, I just wear a leaf over mine.


by "leaf" he means "tent"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

har har.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

get out of my thread.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

man that really works.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

leonardess said:


> Miscellaneous ramblings x7


Wow! Seven posts in a row, that's unprecedented!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Commando baby! Whooooo!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Wow! Seven posts in a row, that's unprecedented!


Is that a record?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

White, with a bright blue and hot pink trimming >_<; And there's also a little dog who's sledding on it D: I don't buy my own underwear ):


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Prison stripes... black and white baby... just the way I'm feeling today - imprisoned.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^sorry to hear that. sounds like protest underwear to me. 

every time I move, i have to restock my drawers. AND my socks. where the hell do they all go??


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Every time I randomly decide I'll post in here, I'm wearing boring black ones. I have so many cool ones I'd rather talk about. Whyyyyy world, oh why does life have to work this way.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)




----------

